
How to cook food using your car - zabielski
https://www.yourmechanic.com/article/how-to-cook-food-using-your-car-by-alex-leanse
======
dalke
I learned about this from my grandfather, who talked about how they used to
cook that way in WWII. Here's a book describing that the GI:s would heat their
food on the manifold:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=TaQRz3SSclEC&pg=PA252&dq=c...](https://books.google.com/books?id=TaQRz3SSclEC&pg=PA252&dq=cook+exhaust+manifold+chicken&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=cook%20exhaust%20manifold%20chicken&f=false)

The 1989 book "Manifold Destiny" (two updates since) contains recipes.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manifold_Destiny_%28cookbook%2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manifold_Destiny_%28cookbook%29)

Or, if you have a 1920s Ford, you can make your own stove from the engine,
according to this 1924 Popular Science article:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=zigDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA56&dq=co...](https://books.google.com/books?id=zigDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA56&dq=cook+exhaust+manifold&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=cook%20exhaust%20manifold&f=false)
. In 1980, Model A restorers were still cooking with a similar method:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=OPQ6AAAAMAAJ&q=cook+exhaus...](https://books.google.com/books?id=OPQ6AAAAMAAJ&q=cook+exhaust+manifold+chicken&dq=cook+exhaust+manifold+chicken&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y)
.

Here are some boaters cooking on their marine engines in the 1970s:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=95zqW6gMnR0C&pg=PA92&dq=co...](https://books.google.com/books?id=95zqW6gMnR0C&pg=PA92&dq=cook+exhaust+manifold&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=cook%20exhaust%20manifold&f=false)
.

